# New song: Trapped



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ya, so....I needed to write a new song for my private lesson. And I hadn't written anything and it was the night before, and it would be embarrassing if I went to my teachers office empty handed. So I just got on finale and threw this together in a few hours. So sorry if it sucks haha.


__
https://soundcloud.com/violadude%2Ftrapped


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Kind of sounds like something from an old LucasArts adventure game, and those had really good soundtracks.


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Jeez, IMO the composition is sound but what are you using to render it? It sounds no bueno. If you throw me the midi I could render it for you in better quality.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ErinD said:


> Jeez, IMO the composition is sound but what are you using to render it? It sounds no bueno. If you throw me the midi I could render it for you in better quality.


Oh really? It's like whatever 2007 Finale has.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't worry, unless you've got tons of money all virtual choirs sound like ***. I like it anyway, straight MIDI has a quality of its own that sampled and actual instruments miss.


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'd be happy to do it. (Sorry if I came off as condescending in my previous post.)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ErinD said:


> Yeah, I'd be happy to do it. (Sorry if I came off as condescending in my previous post.)


Well, sure! I'll see what it's like. What do I need to send?


----------



## ErinD (Sep 20, 2012)

Just need the .midi file.


----------

